# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Случайно получен новый источник света

## Geser

Студенту Вандербильтского университета в штате Теннеси, США, случайно удалось получить светодиоды, которые светят белым светом. Это открытие может привести к тому, что обычные лампы накаливания станут ненужными, пишет интернет-издание LiveScience. 

Майкл Бауэрс (Michael Bowers) получил неожиданные результаты, когда работал над получением так называемых "квантовых точек". Это полупроводниковые кристаллы размером не более нескольких нанометров, которые обладают дискретными уровнями энергии и поэтому под воздействием излучения ведут себя как отдельные атомы или молекулы. 

Известно, что возбужденный (например, светом лазера) атом при определенных условиях начинает излучать сам, и такое излучение называют флуоресценцией. Ее спектр обычно не совпадает со спектром исходного света, а интенсивность "вторичного" излучения заметно ниже. Квантовых точки, как правило, "возвращают" больше фотонов, чем обычные источники флуоресценции. Чем меньше нанокристалл, тем выше "квантовый выход", то есть отношение числа испущенных фотонов к числу поглощенных. 

Бауэрсу удалось получить нанокристаллы, содержащие всего 34 пары атомов. Ученый предполагал, что цвет их флуоресценции будет голубым, как и у большинства квантовых точек. Однако при облучении лазером кристаллы стали светиться ровным белым светом. 

Тогда Бауэрс поместил квантовые точки в полиуретановую смесь и покрыл ею голубую светодиодную лампу. При подключении к электросети эта лампа загорелась так же, как и обычная лампа накаливания. 

Полученная Бауэрсом лампа белого света из светодиодов светит в два раза ярче и работает в 50 раз дольше, чем обычная 60-ваттная лампочка. 

Еще 10 лет назад светодиоды могли светить только красным, зеленым или желтым светом. Затем появились лампы голубого света, которые после усовершенствования начали светить бело-голубым. Теперь удалось получить источник света, не только не уступающий, но и превосходящий по своим качествам лампы накаливания. Кроме того, "светодиодную массу" можно нанести на любую поверхность и получить целый спектр оттенков.
http://www.lenta.ru/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Iceman

Интересно, но что-то я сомневаюсь... Оригинал бы "Вандербильтского университета" увидеть...

----------

